# Unleash the Power of Ubuntu 6.06!!



## JGuru (Jul 15, 2006)

*Unleash the Power of Ubuntu 6.06 - The Ultimate Package Reference!!*

[size=+2]Unleash the Power of Ubuntu (6.06)!!![/size]

   There are plethora of packages available in Ubuntu 6.06. I have picked some good ones to make it easier
     for the new users, Users of Linux (other distros).I have also mentioned IDE for C/C++, Java, Python.
     From DVD rippers, audio, video editors, hardware sensors, firewall, TV Viewer, Bluetooth Connectivity, 
     VCD/DVD players, connecting your laptop to a Wi-Fi HotSpot, RDBMS, Download Manager(GUI), antivirus etc.,
     You got all the applications here.I hope that you find these collection of packages useful.

     Open Synaptic Package Manager,click on 'Sections' button at the bottom left to see various categories 
     (actually they should show-up by default)
     You can go to the Category say "Development' or click on the "Search' button on top and enter
     what you want to search. For eg., autofs ( will search 'autofs' for you)

    NOTE: There is no need to download & install all the packages mentioned here. Choose the packages you need & install 
    them.I have given the package name & it's function. So read carefully & choose the packages as per your requirement
    & install them.

* Checkout some Screenshots!!! Click on the Images (thumbnails) to view a bigger picture*

    *img133.imageshack.us/img133/7201/ariaiv7.th.png  *img56.imageshack.us/img56/9261/blenderpe2.th.png *img157.imageshack.us/img157/6449/beaglexb6.th.png    *img62.imageshack.us/img62/2869/freebirthbt3.th.png


*All*:

      3ddesktop  (If you want spectacular 3D Desktop, should have NVidia, Radeon Graphic cards)
      915resolution  (Resolution modify tool for Intel Chipset of 800 & 900 series - enables Hardware Acceleration)
      acroread  (Adobe Acrobat Reader)
      acroread-debian-files  ( Debian specific parts of Adobe Acrobat Reader)
      acroread-plugins  (plugins for Acrobat Reader)
      aget  (Multi-threaded HTTP Download Accelerator)
      aide  ( Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment)
      album  ( HTML Photo album generator with theme support)
      albumshaper  (Photo album creator & photo manipulator)
      anjuta  ( A GNOME development IDE for C/C++)
      anjuta-common  ( Data files for Anjuta)

*Amateur Radio (Universe)*:

      mtrack (Graphical satellite tracker for X11)
      predict (Satellite tracking program with Optional Voice Output)      
      predict-gstat (Graphical satellite tracking client program)

*Base System*:

      linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 ( Linux Kernel Image for version 2.6.15 on Intel Pentium Pro/Celeron,PII,PIII,PIV SMP/UP)
      linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 (Linux Kernel Image for version 2.6.15 AMD Duron, Athlon, Semprom with SMP)
      linux-image-k7 ( Linux Kernel Image for AMD K7 SMP/UP)
      linux-image-686 ( Linux Kernel Image on Intel Pentium Pro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV)

*Base System Restricted*:

      linux-686 (Complete Linux Kernel on Intel Pentium Pro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV)
      linux-686-smp (Complete Linux Kernel on Intel Pentium Pro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP (Symmetric Multi Processing needed if you have multiple Processors)
      linux-k7 (Complete Linux Kernel for AMD K7)
      linux-k7-smp (Complete Linux Kernel for AMD K7 SMP)
      linux-restricted-modules-686 (Restricted Linux modules on Pentium Pro/PII/PIII/PIV)
      linux-restricted-modules-k7 ( Restricted Linux modules on AMD K7)

*Base System (Universe)*:

      kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686 (Linux Kernel Image for version 2.4.27 on Pentium Pro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV)
      kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp (Linux Kernel Image for version 2.4.27 on Pentium Pro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP)
      kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k6 (Linux Kernel Image for version 2.4.27 on AMD K6/K6-II/K6-III) 
      kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k7 (Linux Kernel Image for version 2.4.27 on AMD K7)
      kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k7-smp ((Linux Kernel Image for version 2.4.27 on AMD K7 SMP)
      modconf (Device Driver Configuration) 
      pump  (BOOTP and DHCP client for automatic IP configuration)

*Cross Platform*:

      k3b (CD/DVD burning tool)
      mtools ( Manipulate MS-DOS files using it)

*Cross Platform (Multiverse)*:

      dosemu (The Linux DOS Emulator)
      dosemu-freedos (FreeDOS package for DOSEMU)
      dvdrtools ( DVD burning program)

*Cross Platform (Universe)*:

      dvdauthor ( DVD authoring program)
      dvdisaster (data-loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media)
      dvdisaster-doc (Documentation for dvdisaster)
      gcombust ( GTK+ based CD mastering & burning program)
      mtoolsfm ( A GUI interface for accessing DOS formatted floppies)
      vcdimager ( A VCD image mastering & ripping tool)
      vcdtools ( Create a VCD tool)
      wine  ( Run Windows applications in Linux!!)

*Development*:

      ant (Java-based build tool like make)
      ant-doc (Documentation for ant)
      autoconf ( Automatic configure script builder)
      automake1.8 ( A tool for generating GNU standards-compliant Makefiles)
      bison ( A parser generator that is compatible with YACC)
      build-essential ( Informational list of build-essential packages)
      ccache ( Caches compiler results for fast recompiles)
      check ( Unit test framework for C)
      cpp-doc ( Documentation for GNU C Preprocessor)
      doxygen ( Documentation system for C/C++,Java,Python and other languages)
      g++ ( GNU C++ compiler)
      g++-3.3 ( GNU C++ compiler)
      gcc-3.3 ( GNU C compiler)
      indent ( C language source code formatting program)
      junit ( Automated testing framework for Java)
      junit-doc (Documentation for junit)
      make ( GNU version of 'make utility)


*Development (Multiverse)*:

      jre1.4 (Java Plugin for Mozilla & Netscape browser)
      libstruts1.1-java ( Java framework for using MVC in web applications)
      sun-java5-demo (Sun's java Demo files)
      sun-java5-jdk ( Suns's JDK1.5 come with JRE1.5)
      sun-java5-source ( Sun's JDK source files)
      If you need Java 5 Documentation , get it from here: *java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
      Scroll down the Web page and see 'J2SE 5.0 Documentation' Click on the 'Download' button to download the documentation

      Java Tutorial : *java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/information/download.html
      Java EE Tutorial (Java Enterprise Edition) : *java.sun.com/javaee/reference/tutorials/index.jsp

*For Java Developers*:

       (You must uninstall the default Java software (gij-4.1) before installing Sun's JDK otherwise there will be
        problems!!)
       If you uninstall gij-4.1 then, openOffice.org, openoffice.org-base etc., will also be uninstalled!! Don't worry
       It will install jre1.4 (cancel it). Anyway we'll install sun-java5-jdk, that comes with jre1.5!!
       Now reinstall OpenOffice.org, and related packages.


*Development (Universe)*:

      astyle ( Source code indenter for C/C++/Java/C# source code)
      cbrowser (A C/C++ source code indexing, querying, & browsing tool)
      cccc ( C/C++ code counter , a software metrics tool)
      ccmalloc ( A memory profiler/debugger)
      c-cpp-reference ( C/C++ programming reference)
      doxygen-gui ( GUI configuration tool for doxygen)
      eclipse (Extensible tool platform and Java IDE)
      eclipse-cdt  ( C++ development support for Eclipse IDE)
      eclipse-ecj  ( Eclipse Java compiler & Ant plugin)
      eclipse-efj ( Eclipse Java code formatter)
      eclipse-jdt (Java Development Tools plugins for Eclipse) 
      eclipse-jdt-common (Java Development Tools plugins for Eclipse (common files)) 
      eclipse-platform (Eclipse platform without plugins to develop in any language)
      eclipse-platform-common (Eclipse platform without plugins to develop in any language (common files))
      glade  ( GTK+ User Interface Builder) 
      glade-2 ( Dummy upgrade package for glade)
      glade-common-2 ( Dummy upgrade package for glade-common)
      glademm ( C++ code generator for glade & glade2)

*Documentation*:

      apache2-doc ( Documentation for apache2)
      apt-doc ( Documentation for APT)
      autoconf-doc ( Automatic configure sript builder documentation)
      bash-doc ( Documentation & examples for GNU Bourne Again SHell)
      bison-doc ( Documentation for bison)
      cpp-3.4-doc ( Documentation for GNU C Preprocessor)
      doc-linux-html (Linux HOWTOs & FAQ in HTML format)
      doxygen-doc ( Documentation for doxygen)
      gimp-help-common ( Data files for GIMP documentation)
      glade-doc (Documentation for glade)
      glade2-doc ( Dummy upgrade package for glade-doc)
      installation-guide-amd64 ( Ubuntu Installation Guide for AMD 64 architecture)
      installation-guide-i386 ( Ubuntu Installation Guide for Intel x86 architecture)
      libstdc++6-4.0-doc ( GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (Documentation files)
      parted-doc ( GNU parted disk partition resizing program documentation)
      postgressql-doc-8.1 ( Documentation for PostgreSQL RDBMS)
      samba-doc ( Samba documantation)
      zsh-doc ( zsh documentation)

*Documentation (Multiverse)*:

      abs-guide ( The Advanced Bash Scripting Guide)
      doc-linux-nonfree-html ( Linux HOWTOs in HTML format (non-free)
      dvdrip-doc ( Documentation for dvdrip)
      ebook-dev-alp ( Advanced Linux Programming (ebook))
      ebook-dev-ggad ( GTK+/GNOME Application Development (ebook))

*Documentation (Universe)*:

      apache-doc ( Documentation for Apache Web Server)
      apt-dpkg-ref ( APT, Dpkg Quick reference sheet)
      apt-howto ( Example-based guide to APT)
      debian-reference (Metapackage to install (all) translations of Debian Reference
      debian-reference-common ( Debian System Adminstration Guide with examples)
      developers-reference ( Guidelines & information for Debian developers)
      gcc-3.3-doc ( Documentation for GNU compilers (gcc, gobjc,g++)
      harden-doc ( Useful documentation to make the Debian system secure)
      qt4-doc ( QT 4 API documentation)
      stl-manual (C++ STL documentation in HTML format)
      zsh-lovers ( Tips & tricks , examples for zsh)

*Editors*:

      Choose for the languages support for OpenOffice.org like Hindi, Bengali etc.,

*Email*:

      mozilla-thunderbird (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client)
      mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail ( Enigmail GPG support for Mozilla Thunderbird)

*EMail (Universe)*:

      chewmail ( Mail archiver for various mailbox formats)
      clamcour (Courier filter for clamav to virus scan incoming mail)
      clamsmtp ( Virus-scanning SMTP proxy)
      coolmail ( Mail notifier with 3D graphics)
      dspam ( Scalable, fast, and statistical ati-spam filter)
      dspam-webfrontend ( DSPAM is a scalable, fast, and statistical ati-spam filter)
      gmail-notify ( GMail new mail notifier)
      gotmail ( Utility to download email from a HOTmail or MSN account)
      grepmail ( Search mailboxes for mail matching an expression)
      messagewall ( AN SMTP daemon, designed to help keep out unwanted email)      

*GNOME Desktop Environment*:

      epiphany-browser (Very fast, simple to use Web Browser)
      epiphany-extensions (Extensions for Epiphany browser)
      glade-gnome ( GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder ( with GNOME 2 support)
      glade-gnome2 ( Dummy upgrade package to glade-gnome)


*GNOME Desktop Environment (Universe)*:

      balsa  ( An email client for GNOME)
      beagle ( Indexing & searching tool for your personal data)
      beagle-backend-evolution ( Evolution data backend for beagle)
      emifreq-applet (  CPU frequency monitoring, scaling applet)
      etherape ( Graphical network monitor modelled after etherman)
      fast-user-switch-applet ( Fast user switch applet)
      foomatic-gui ( GNOME interface to configure printers)
      f-spot ( Personal photo-management application)
      gda2-mysql ( MySQL backend plugin for GNOME Data Access library for GNOME 2)
      gda2-odbc ( ODBC backend plugin for GNOME Data Access library for GNOME 2)
      gda2-postgres ( PostgreSQL backend plugin for GNOME Data Access library for GNOME 2)
      gdm-theme ( Themes for GNOME Display Manager)
      gfslicer ( Utility to split, join , compress files)
      glom ( Database designer user interface)
      gnoise-gnome ( GNOME wave file editor)
      gnome-apt ( GNOME graphical Package manager)
      gnome-art ( Install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org)
      gnome-audio ( Audio files for GNOME)
      gnome-backgrounds ( a set backgrounds packaged with the GNOME desktop)
      gnomebaker ( CD/DVD burner for GNOME)
      gnome-bluetooth ( GNOME Bluetooth tools)
      gnome-chess ( GNOME chess game)
      gnome-commander ( Nice & fast file manager for GNOME desktop)
      gnome-extra-icons ( Optional GNOME icons)
      gnome-icon-theme-suede ( Suede icon theme for GTK+ 2.x )
      gnome-lokkit ( A basic intercative firewall configuration tool)
      gnome-peercast ( Peercast frontend user interface for GNOME , listen to radio, watch video on the Internet)
      gnome-phone-manager ( GNOME Phone Manager)
      gnome-schedule ( GNOME schedular for automatic tasks)
      gnome-tasksel ( GNOME interface for selecting tasks)
      gnome-themes-extra ( Various themes for GNOME desktop)
      gnomp3 ( An MP3 player for large MP3 collection)
      goobox ( CD player & ripper for GNOME)
      gpdf ( PDF viewer for GNOME)
      gtk2-engines-spherecrystal ( A blue vector theme for GTK+ 2.x) 
      gtk-clearlooks-gperfection2-theme ( GTK theme for Clearlooks engine)
      gtkdiskfree ( GNOME program that shows free & used space on filesystems)
      gwget ( GNOME frontend for wget, download manager)
      hardware-monitor (Monitor applet for GNOME, shows CPU usage, network throughput, etc.,)
      nautilus-actions ( Nautilus extension to configure programs to launch)
      nautilus-open-terminal ( Open the Terminal Window in any folder using Nautilus)
      netspeed ( Network traffic monitor applet that can monitor LAN, Ethernet card, dial-up)
      prefixsuffix ( Batch file renaming GUI utility)
      root-portal ( Monitors the System & displays the results on the desktop)
      sensors-applet ( Get Info about CPU Temperature + others)
      spacechart ( Star map viewer & navigator)
      totem-xine ( A media Player for GNOME based on Xine, can play VCD/DVD )
      wallpaper-tray ( Wallpaper changing utility for GNOME desktop)
      xpenguins-applet ( GNOME 2 panel applet with funny penguins walking in your root window!!)
      zapping ( TV Viewer for GNOME)

*Games & Amusement*:

      Choose the one you like

*Graphics*:

      blender ( Very fast & versatile 3D modeller, renderer)
      gimp-helpbrowser ( Builtin Help browser( documentation) for GIMP)
      netpbm ( Graphics conversion tools)

*Graphics (Multiverse)*:

      acidrip (DVD ripping, encoding tool using mplayer, and mencoder)
      avidemux ( Small editing software for AVI ( especially DivX)
      dvdrip ( DVD ripper based on transcode)
      dvd-slideshow ( Tools to create DVD slideshows with menus)
      mencoder ( MPlayer's movie encoder)
      mencoder-amd64 ( MPlayer's movie encoder (dummy package))
      mencoder-686 ( MPlayer's movie encoder (dummy package))
      mencoder-custom ( MPlayer's movie encoder (dummy package) can encode with various formats)
      mjpegtools ( MJPEG video capture, editing, playback)
      mplayer (The ultimate movie player for Linux. plays VCD/DVD MPEG etc., )
      mplayer-686 ( MPlayer dummy package)
      mplayer-amd64 ( MPlayer dummy package)
      mplayer-skins ( Skins for MPlayer)
      qdvdauthor ( GUI frontend for dvdauthor & other related tools)
      totem-xine-firefox-plugin ( Totem FireFox plugin )

*Graphics (Universe)*:

      avifile-player ( Video player for AVI/ASF/WMV files)
      avifile-utils ( Utility programs using avifile library)
      drip ( GNOME application for encoding a DivX from a DVD)
      dvgrab ( Grab digital video data from a digital camcorder via a FireWire link & store them several file formats)
      dvr (  Digital Video Recorder )
      gimageview ( Image Viewer using GTK+ ,supports various functions like slideshows)
      gtk2-engines-cleanice ( Cleanice Themes for GTK+ 2.x)
      gtk-engines-geramik ( Germaik Theme for GTK+ 2.x)
      gtk2-engines-qtpixmap ( QtPixmap GTK+ 2.x Theming engine)
      gtk-engines-geramik-data ( Geramik GTK Theme bitmaps)
      gtk2-engines-thingeramik ( ThinGeramik GTK+ 1.x Theme)
      gxine ( Xine Video Player for GNOME)
      gxineplugin ( Xine plugin for Mozilla browser)
      ocrad (Optical Character Recognition Program)
      ogle ( DVD player with support for DVD menus)
      ogle-gui ( User Interface for ogle)
      ogle-mmx ( supports, zooming, skipping, bookmarks, screenshots etc., )
      openclipart ( Open clipart library)
      openclipart-openoffice.org ( Clipart for OpenOffice.org)
      sane ( Scanner graphical frontend)
      scantv ( Scan TV channels for stations)
      thoggen ( DVD backup tool based on GStreamer and GTK+)
      vlc ( Multimedia player that can play VCD/DVD etc., )
      vlc-plugin-alsa ( ALSA audio output plugin for VLC)
      vlc-plugin-esd ( ESound audio output plugin for VLC)
      vlc-plugin-ggi ( GGI Video output plugin for VLC)
      vlc-plugin-sdl ( SDL video & audio plugin for VLC)
      vlc-plugin-svgalib ( SVGAlib video output plugin for VLC)
      wxvlc ( wxWidgets frontend for VLC)
      xine-ui ( xine video player user interface)
      xplanet ( Render images of Earth)
      xplanet-images ( Day & night Earth image maps for xplanet)

*KDE - Desktop Environment*:

      If you want to install & KDE applications , open the Terminal WIndow and type:


      NOTE: If you use 'sudo apt-get' from Terminal Window,  Synaptic PM should not be running!! Otherwise you'll
      get an error message that the process is locked.


      $ sudo apt-get install kde

       It will install the full KDE applications ( downloads around 210 MB!!)


*Libraries*:

     libdvdnav4 ( The DVD navigation library)
     libdvdread3 (Simple foundation for reading DVDs) 

*Libraries (Multiverse)*:

     avifile-divx-plugin ( DivX4Linux video encoding, decoding plugin for libavifile) 
     avifile-win32-plugin ( Win32 audio/video plugin for libavifile)
     avifile-xvid-plugin ( Xvid video encoding plugin for libavifile) 
     libfaaco ( An AAC audio encoder library files)
     libmysql-java ( Java Database (JDBC) driver for MySQL)
     libxine1c2 ( Xine media player transitional package)
     libxine-extracodecs ( Xine library files)
     libxvidcore4 ( High-quality ISO MPEG4 codec library)

*Libraries (Universe)*:

     Choose what you want from here

*Miscellaneous - Graphical (multiverse)*:

     mplayer-fonts ( Fonts for MPlayer)
     msttcorefonts ( Microsoft Windows fonts)

*Miscellaneous _ Graphical ( Restricted)*:

     fglrx-control ( Control Panel for ATI graphics accelerators)
     gatos ( ATI All-in-one Wonder TV capture card)
     xorg-driver-fglrx (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators)
     nvidia-glx   ( NVidia library XFree86 4.x/X.org driver)
     nvidia-settings ( Tool for configuring the NVidia cards )

*Miscellaneous - Graphical (Universe)*:

     915resolution ( see the Section 'All')
     aegis-virus-scanner ( A virus scanner for Linux)
     crystalcursors ( X11 mouse theme with Crystal Look'n Feel)
     glcpu ( 3D plotter for System activity)
     nvidia-xconfig ( The NVIDIA X configuration tool)
     transset (  X transparency manager)
     tvfonts ( X11 fonts for TV applications)
     tvtime ( A high-quality TV application)
     viewglob ( A graphical display of directories at Shell prompt)
     xbattbar ( Display battery status in X11)
     xscreensaver-gl-extra ( GL (Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver)
     xsensors ( Hardware health information viewer)
     xzoom ( magnify the part of X display in real-time)      

*Miscellaneous - Text-based*:

     mysql-client ( MySQL database client) 
     mysql-server ( MySQL database Server)
     postgresql8.1 ( Object relational SQL database ver 8.1 Server)
     postgresql-client-8.1 ( Frontend programs for PostgreSQL 8.1)
     postgres-client-common ( Manager for multiple PostgeSQL clients)


*Multimedia*:

     xmms ( Versatile X audio player, also plays MP3 music collection)

*Multimedia (Multiverse)*:

     xmms-festaton ( XMMS input plugin for playing NFS music files)
     xmms-liveice ( XMMS plugin that sends your audio to a shoutcast server)
     xmms-mp4 ( a mp4/aac audio player for XMMS)
     xmms-xmmplayer ( XMMS plugin that uses MPlayer to play video files!!)

*Multimedia ( Universe)*:

     freebirth ( Bass synthesizer/sample player/sequencer similar to Rebirth)
     glame ( A versatile audio processor)
     grabcd-encode ( Rip & encode audio CDs (Encoder))
     grabcd-rip ( Rip & encode audio CDs ( Ripper))
     gtkpod ( Manage songs & playlists on an Apple iPod)
     linphone ( Web phone )
     linphone-common ( web phone )
     linphone-nox ( web phone)
     lmms ( Linux Multimedia Studio)
     lmms-common ( common files of LMMS )
     mp3c ( Creator of MP3 files)
     mp3gain ( Lossless MP3 normaliser with statistical analysis )
     mpgtx ( Toolbox for editing video & audio MPEG files)
     musiclibrarian ( A simple GUI tool to organise the collection of music )
     nautilus-script-audio-convert ( A Nautilus audio converter script)
     rezound ( Advanced audio file editor)
     ripperx ( A GTK based audio CD ripper, encoder)
     snd ( A powerful sound file editor)
     snd-gtk ( GTK interface for snd)
     soundconvert ( Convert compressed sound formats)
     streamripper ( Download online streams into MP3 files!!)
     xmms-blursk ( Powerful visualization plugin for XMMS similar to 'Blur Scope' )
     xmms-bumpscope ( visualization plugin for XMMS that appears as an embossing oscilloscope)
     xmms-cdread ( XMMS plugin that can read audio CDs)
     xmms-crossfade ( XMMS plugin for crossfading/ continous output )
     xmms-find ( A XMMS plugin for quick search )
     xmms-skins ( Skins for XMMS )
     zynaddsubfx ( Realtime software synthesizer for Linux)

*Networking*:

     apache2-common ( Next generation scalable Web Server)
     apache2-mpm-perchild ( Experimental high-speed perchild threaded model for Apache 2)
     apache2-mpm-perfork ( traditional model for Apache2 )
     apache2-utils ( Utility programs for Web Servers)
     gftp-common ( Shared files for other gFTP packages)
     gftp-gtk ( X/GTK+ FTP client )
     iptraf ( Interactive, colorful LAN monitor)
     nmap ( The Network Mapper)
     samba ( A LAN manager like file & printer server for Linux )
     shorewall ( Shoreline Firewall ( Shorewall))
     traceroute ( Traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network )
     swat ( Samba Web Admin Tool)

*Networking (Universe)*: ( Most of these tools are intended for Network Administrators)

     apt-cacher  ( Caching system for Debian package and source files )
     aria  ( Download Manager like FlashGet (in Windows), you can pause, resume, drag'n drop etc., )
     azureus ( BitTorrent client)
     bamboo ( Website creation tool with wiki like features )
     bandwidthd ( Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs )
     bmon ( Portable bandwidth monitor & rate estimator )
     bwm ( Bandwidth monitor )
     cheops ( Network Swiss army knife )
     cheops-ng ( Network Swiss army knife )
     cryptcat ( TCP/IP Swiss army knife extended with twofish encryption )
     d4x ( Powerful GUI-based Download Manager )
     d4x-common ( d4x common files )
     dsniff ( Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities )
     etherconf ( Ethernet configuration tool based on debconf )
     ethreal ( Network traffic analyzer )
     ethreal-common ( common files for ethreal )
     ethstats ( A script that quickly measures network device throughput )
     ethstatus ( Console-based ethernet statistics monitor )
     fail2ban ( bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors )
     ferm ( maintain and setup complicated firewall rules )
     filerunner ( X-Based FTP program & file manager )
     firehol ( An easy to use but powerful iptables stateful firewall )
     flowscan ( flow-based IP traffic analysis and visualization tool )
     flow-tools ( collects and processes NetFlow data )
     freeloader ( A nice GNOME download manager supporting torrents )
     fwbuilder ( Firewall administration tool GUI )
     fwbuilder-common ( Firewall administration tool GUI (common files))
     fwbuilder-doc ( Documentation for fwbuilder )
     fwbuilder-linux ( Firewall Builder policy compiler(s) for Linux based firewalls )
     fwlogwatch ( Firewall log analyzer )
     gaim-autoprofile ( Template-based profile generator for Gaim)
     gaim-encryption ( Gaim plugin that provides transparent encryption)
     gaim-extendedprefs ( extended preferences plugin for the instant messenger gaim)
     gaim-guifications ( toaster popups for gaim) 
     gaim-hotkeys ( Configurable global hotkeys for gaim )
     gaim-meanwhile ( gaim plugin for Meanwhile )
     gaim-otr ( Off-the-Record Messaging plugin for gaim )
     gaim-themes ( Smiley themes collection for gaim )
     gaim-thinklight ( Blinks your ThinkPad's ThinkLight upon new messgaes )
     gaim-xmms-remote ( gaim-plugin that lets you control XMMS from gaim )
     geoip-bin ( IP lookup command line tools that use the GeoIP library )
     gnudip ( scripts for dynamic IP to name mappings )
     hammerhead ( stress testing tool for web server and web site )
     havp ( HTTP Anti Virus Proxy )
     host ( utility for querying DNS servers )
     hping3 ( Active Network Smashing Tool )
     hunt ( Advanced packet sniffer and connection intrusion )
     ifplugd ( A configuration daemon for ethernet devices )
     iftop ( displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface )
     ipfm ( a bandwidth analysis tool )
     ipfwadm ( Linux 2.0.x firewalling tools )
     isdnbutton ( Start and Stop ISDN connections and display status )
     kget ( Download Manager for KDE )
     kwifimanager ( wireless lan manager for KDE )
     laptop-netconf ( network detection and configuration program for laptops )
     linneighbourhood ( An SMB network browser for Linux and X11 )
     linpopup ( X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba )
     lisa ( LAN information server for KDE )
     mobilemesh ( Mobile adhoc networking )
     mozilla-chatzilla ( Mozilla Web Browser - irc client )
     munin ( network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer) )
     munin-node ( network-wide graphing framework (node) )
     netgo ( network configuration tool for Kde )
     netmask ( helps determine network masks )
     netmrg ( network monitoring tool )
     netscript-2.4 ( Linux 2.4.x (and 2.6.x) router/firewall network configuration system )
     netselect ( Choose the fastest server automatically )
     netselect-apt ( Choose the fastest Debian mirror with netselect )
     openvpn ( Virtual Private Network daemon )
     orca ( Router Monitoring and Graphing System )
     paketto ( Unusual TCP/IP testing tools )
     pktstat ( top-like utility for network connections usage )
     pload ( Program to monitor network device statistics )
     pppoe ( PPP over Ethernet driver )
     pppstatus ( console-based PPP status monitor )
     raccess ( Security Tool to audit remote systems )
     scanlogd ( A portscan detecting tool )
     scapy ( Packet generator/sniffer and network scanner/discovery )
     shorewall-doc ( documentation for Shorewall firewall )
     smb2www ( A Windows Network client that is accessible through a web browser )
     snort ( Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System )
     snort-common ( Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System [common files] )
     snort-mysql ( Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System [MySQL] )
     snort-rules-default ( Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System ruleset )
     spread ( The Spread messaging daemon )
     traceroute-nanog ( Determine route of packets in TCP/IP networks (NANOG variant) )
     unison ( A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows )
     unison-gtk ( A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows - GTK interface )
     vic ( Video Conferencing tool )
     vls ( lightweight MPEG and DVD video streaming server )
     wakeonlan ( Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters )
     webcam ( capture and upload images )
     webcamd ( Capture images from video devices )
     whereami ( Automatically reconfigure your (laptop) system for a new location )
     wifi-radar ( graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles )
     zssh ( interactive file transfers over ssh )
     zsynch ( client-side implementation of the rsync algorithm )

*Shells (Universe)*:

    bash-minimal ( The GNU Bourne Again SHell (minimal version) )
    bash-static ( The GNU Bourne Again SHell (static version) )
    busybox-static ( Standalone rescue shell with tons of builtin utilities )
    csh ( Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems )
    zsh-30 ( A shell with lots of features )
    zsh30-static ( A shell with lots of features )

*System Adminstration*:

    aide ( Advanced Intrusion Detection Environment )
    alien ( install non-native packages with dpkg )
    bootchart ( boot sequence auditing and chart generator )
    checksecurity ( basic system security checks )
    quota ( implementation of the disk quota system )

    NOTE: Don't install 'rpm' it bypasses the Debian installation System!!
    If you have some 'RPM' packages convert it to Debian format (.deb) using 'alien'.


*System Administration (Multiverse)*:

    chntpw ( Windows NT SAM password recovery utility )

*System Adminstration ( Universe)*:

    aboot-cross ( utility to create bootable ISO-Images for Linux/Alpha )
    adduser-ng ( Add and remove users and groups )
    apachetop ( Realtime Apache monitoring tool )
    apcd ( APC Smart UPS daemon )
    apcupsd ( APC UPS Power Management )
    arpwatch ( Ethernet/FDDI station activity monitor )
    atop ( Monitor for system resources and process activity )
    atsar ( system activity reporter )
    auto-apt ( package search by file and on-demand package installation tool )
    autopsy ( graphical interface to SleuthKit )
    battery-stats ( Collects statistics about charge of laptop batteries )
    bum ( graphical runlevel editor )
    cpudyn ( CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling )
    cpuid ( Intel and AMD x86 CPUID display program )
    cron-apt ( automatic update of packages using apt-get )
    debfoster ( Install only wanted Debian packages )
    divine ( Automatic IP configuration detection for laptops )
    e2undel ( Undelete utility for the ext2 file system )_
    grub-splashimages ( a collection of great GRUB splashimages )
    harden ( Makes your system hardened, ie., improves the security of the System )
    harden-environment ( Hardened system environment )
    harden-nids ( Harden a system by using a network intrusion detection system )
    harden-surveillance ( Check services and/or servers automatically )
    harden-tools (Tools to enhance or analyze the security of the local system )
    hotswap ( (de)register hotswappable IDE hardware )
    hotswap-gui ( (de)register hotswappable IDE hardware (GUI front-ends) )
    memstat ( Identify what's using up virtual memory )
    ms-sys ( Write a Microsoft compatible boot record )
    mysql-admin ( GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration )
    mysql-admin-common ( Architecture independent files for MySQL Administrator )
    powersaved ( power management daemon )
    powertweak ( Tool to tune system for optimal performance )
    powertweakd ( Tool to tune system for optimal performance )
    powertweak-extra ( Plugins for powertweakd )
    powertweak-gtk ( GTK mode for powertweakd )
    powstatd ( Configurable UPS monitoring daemon )
    psad ( The Port Scan Attack Detector )
    systemconfigurator ( Unified Configuration API for Linux Installation )
    systune ( kernel tuning through the /proc file system )

*Utilities*:

   bonnie++ ( Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite )
   console-terminus ( Fixed-width fonts for fast reading on the Linux console )
   gfxboot ( bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders )
   gfxboot-theme-ubuntu ( Ubuntu theme for gfxboot-compliant boot loaders )
   lm-sensors ( utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors - works with most newer Systems )
   memtester ( A utility for testing the memory subsystem )
   smartmontools ( control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T. )

*Utilities: (Multiverse)*:

  chaplin ( DVD chapter extractor )
  cpdvd ( transfer a DVD title to your harddisk )
  f-prot-installer ( F-Prot(tm) Antivirus installer package )
  iozone3 ( Filesystem and Disk Benchmarking Tool )
  rar ( Archiver for .rar files )
  unrar ( Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version) )

*Utilities (Universe)*:

  bootcd-i386 ( bootcd extension to create images that can boot on i386 )
  fatsort ( utility for sorting FAT directory structures )
  fcrackzip ( password cracker for zip archives )
  gmemusage ( Displays a graph detailing memory usage of each process )
  grmonitor ( Graphical Process Monitor )
  imwheel ( program to support non-standard buttons on new mice )
  tpctl ( IBM ThinkPad hardware configuration tools )
  tree ( displays directory tree, in color )
  tripwire ( file and directory integrity checker )

*Word-Processing (Multiverse)*:

  mozilla-acroread ( Acrobat plugin for Mozilla browser )

*World Wide Web*:

  apache2 ( next generation, scalable, extendable web server )
  tidy ( HTML syntax checker and reformatter )

*World Wide Web (Multiverse)*:

  sun-java5-plugin ( The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0 )
  velocity ( Java-based template engine for web application )
  velocity-doc ( Documentation for velocity )

*World Wide Web (Universe)*:

  aget ( Multithreaded HTTP Download Accelerator )
  axel ( A light download accelerator - Console version )
  axel-kapt ( A light download accelerator - Console version front-end )
  dillo ( Small and fast web browser )
  gallery ( a web-based photo album written in php )
  gallery2 ( web-based photo album written in PHP )
  java2html ( Highlight Java and C++ sources for WWW presentation )


*Also from 'Add/Remove...* ( ' in the 'usr/share/applications' folder)

  gFTP ( Download & upload files using mutiple file transfer protocols)
  IDLE ( IDE for Python (under 'Programming' section))
  Screem ( HTML/XML Editor for website development ( under 'Programming' section))
  MDB Viewer ( View & export MS Access databases 'under 'All'))
  QTParted ( Application for partitioning the disk, it's Partition Magic clone written in C++ ( System Tools) )
  Scribus ( Graphics Page layout & publication ( under 'Graphics' section)


*Popular Extensions for FireFox*:

    FlashGot, NoScript, FasterFox, VideoDownloader, AdBlock, DownThemAll, Tab Mix Plus, Silver Skin, AdBlock Filterset,
    Torrent Search Bar, PDF Download, Image Zoom, GMail Notifier, Mouse Gestures, FireFTP, GMail Space, FlashBlock,
    Temporary Inbox, Performancing.
    Get them here:
    *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/

*Get the Plugins here*: ( Flash, Adobe Acrobat, RealPlayer, ShockWave)

    *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/
 
    NOTE: Don't install Java plugin from here, it won't work!! Instead install it using Synaptic Package Manager.

*For Developers: (IDE (Integrated Development Environment))*:


*Java Developers *:

     You guys have more choice!! Choose either Eclipse, JDeveloper, NetBeans, Java Studio Enterprise, Java Studio Creator,
    EasyEclipse

*C/C++ Developers*:

     Eclipse or Anjuta 

*PHP Developers*:

    EasyEclipse

*Python Developers*:

    Idle


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 15, 2006)

That was my face expressions, when I saw this post!  

Man! gr8 post.
I think not only for newbies, but its also beneficial for all Linux lovers.
Tell me how many days u took for such gr8 compilation?

I want 2 say: LAGE RAHO.........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 15, 2006)

That is the heck of the list. Why dont you post the source too?


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 15, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> That is the heck of the list. Why dont you post the source too?


I think he is the source, pmed me a shorter version a few days back


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 15, 2006)

great post mate but it will be very kind of u if u add the links where the following softwares are available.or what i have to add in my sources list to get them via apt-get.

regards.
gary


----------



## JGuru (Jul 15, 2006)

@Thunderbird, I'm the source!!. The entire list of packages was compiled by me.
 I have worked with Linux for more than 6 years now. You can consider me a Linux
 expert. It has taken me more than 5 days to finish this compilation.
 @Gary, Open the Terminal Window and type :
 $ gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic 
   This will open the 'Synaptic Package Manager'. You must get all the software 
   source list (including Community Universe, Community Restricted etc.,)
   updated.
   See here how get all the Restricted software Packages:
   *wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
   After updating the source list, click on the 'Reload' button.
   You will have tons of packages to choose now.

   For eg., you want to install Adobe Acrobat Reader ( ie., acroread package)
  Just click on the 'Search' button on top and in the dialog box that pops up
  type 'acroread' .Click on 'search' button. Synaptic will search for 'acroread'
  and show you!!
   Just select it , right-click-> 'Mark for Installation'. From the menu Edit-> 'Apply Marked Changes'.
 This will install Adobe Acrobat Reader. That's all. Do the same for all 
  packages you want to install. Enjoy!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 16, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @Thunderbird, I'm the source!!. The entire list of packages was compiled by me.
> I have worked with Linux for more than 6 years now. You can consider me a Linux
> expert. It has taken me more than 5 days to finish this compilation.
> @Gary, Open the Terminal Window and type :
> ...



Ok, Thank you .


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2006)

well this is one hell of a liST .


----------



## JGuru (Jul 19, 2006)

*Here are some more Screenshots!!*
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/489/gimpju3.th.png *img127.imageshack.us/img127/8522/glamezp6.th.png *img291.imageshack.us/img291/3922/lmmsbl4.th.png *img62.imageshack.us/img62/1253/xmmssv9.th.png

*
 Aria   - A Download Manager similar to FlashGet, GetRight (in Windows)
 Blender - 3D Modelling & animation suite
 Beagle - File search & indexing program
 Freebirth - Bass synthesizer, Sample player, sequencer similar to Rebirth
 GIMP - Image manipulation tool similar to PhotoShop
 Glame - Audio editing tool
 LMMS  - Linux MultiMedia Studio
 XMMS - Audio player similar to WinAmp 
*


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank U Jguru!..
meanwhile here is my /etc/apt/sources.list entries for ppl who needs it

```
[root@localhost ~]# cat /mnt/ubuntu/etc/apt/sources.list
deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main
# Automatically generated sources.list
# *www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
#
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
#
# gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
# gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -

# Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted

# Ubuntu community supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse

# Seveas' packages (packages, GPG key: 1135D466)
deb *seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas dapper-seveas all

# Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main

# Penguin Liberation Front (packages)
deb *packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
# The Opera browser (packages)
deb *deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
# deb *www.debian-multimedia.org sarge main

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe m ultiverse
```


----------



## JGuru (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks @Prakash for that update. It's definitely helpful for all Ubuntu Dapper Drake
users.


----------



## chesss (Jul 20, 2006)

Great list guruji, I will be referring to this very often 
Yup ubuntu 6 really rocks.
Here are a few more good packages:
kdissert : easy to use & simple mindmapping/note taking tool
pilot-link: command line based syncing for your palm
mocp : commandline music player
zsh: shell like bash , but much much better ( tabbing/spell checking)


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2006)

very good list.
I added it to frequently disucced topics.


----------



## JGuru (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks @Gary for updating the Frequently Discussed Topics. I hope it would be
 very useful to all Ubuntu users.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2006)

no probs mate u are always welcome
can u pm me ur email id & maybe when i need your help i will e-mail u & and also its good have some friends around.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jul 21, 2006)

that's a classic post. i never knew all those packages.
i would add VLC to multimedia list. i think it is the best player. i think it even beats XMMS.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 4, 2006)

* Ubuntu in different Avatars!!*
*Ubuntu using XP Theme!!*

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/8288/xpthemelt4.th.jpg

*Ubuntu using Vista Theme!!*

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/870/vistathemevo7.th.jpg

*Ubuntu using Mac O.S Theme!!*

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3221/macthemewf6.th.png


----------



## kalpik (Aug 4, 2006)

My Vista theme 

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/1130/screenshotpx4.th.png


----------



## eddie (Aug 4, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> My Vista theme


[Off topic]
Theme is great but fonts are very badly hinted. You should change font hinting and please for god's sake stop using M$ fonts. Use something like DejaVu that don't suck on *nix platform.

Just to compare the look of fonts, I am attaching an exactly similar screenshot from my system. Your font preferences might be different but I hope you will like the smoother DejaVu instead of crappy M$ Fonts.

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/9599/snapshot4ly4.th.jpg
[/Off topic]


----------



## kalpik (Aug 4, 2006)

Umm.. Frankly speaking.. I dont find any difference in the fonts! Maybe im missing something? Ill definately try out DejaVu.. Thanks for the suggestion! By the way, what's hinting?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 4, 2006)

^^
Who is the lady in the screenshot?  
btw nice desktops of u all guys...


----------



## JGuru (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, that lady looks like Jennifer Lopez, @Vishal. It's easy to theme Linux than Windows!!
 Once you know a few tricks. You don't need any Resource Hacker!!
That transparency Window looks good @Kalpik, though there are more rough edges that
 needs to be sorted out. All in all it looks cool.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 5, 2006)

After un installing Fedora 4,I am once again going to experiment with Linux this time I got Ubuntu from a PC World DVD..
So hope this will help me.


----------



## eddie (Aug 5, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Umm.. Frankly speaking.. I dont find any difference in the fonts! Maybe im missing something?


Look at the letters "k" and "v" specifically. Can you notice that they become too thin at some place and looks as though they are not complete? That is Hinting working for you and that too not very well. This is not a very good experience for your eyes. Search google to adjust the settings in Xorg. If you would have been using KDE, the settings are in "Control Center" but I don't have any idea about Gnome, so you will have to search yourself. Also, I am not sure what kind of Bytecode interpreter is used by Ubuntu's Freetype library. If they are trying NOT to go for any patent infringments then most probably you will have to re-compile freetype with a little editing of the sources (Google for enabling bytecode interpreter in freetype).


> By the way, what's hinting?


Hinting is a method used by font rendering libraries to properly render truetype fonts. The edges of the fonts are adjusted to grids which gives smoother appearance to the fonts. If it is too less, the fonts look jagged; and if it is more than required, the fonts become too thin which results in an eye sore. Google "font hinting" for more


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Aug 5, 2006)

woohoo,gr8 post dude!
it's gonna be really helpful.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 5, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @Vishal. It's easy to theme Linux than Windows!!
> Once you know a few tricks. You don't need any Resource Hacker!!


thnx but I use Resource Hacker coz I enjoy hacking the files with it.  
I can't imazine using my comp w/o Windows & Resource Hacker...  
For me Windows is the most hackable and easy OS, I'm a n00b for Linux...  

*PS:* Pls nobody take it seriously, its just my feelings, I'm not against Linux...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 5, 2006)

@vishal: She's Josie Maran..
@eddie: Thanks for the info!
@JGuru: Im running XGL.


----------



## arunks (Aug 6, 2006)

i m not able to understand this thread.

plz tell me what is this all about..
i have installed ubuntu 6.06

are all packages softwares defined in first post by jguru preinstalled in ubuntu in just 700MB cd.. or they have to be downloaded...

has jguru just explained the purpose of each software...

plz guide me on this


----------



## kalpik (Aug 6, 2006)

You have to install these software by typing "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" on the terminal.


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

Or through the visual Synaptic PM


----------



## arunks (Aug 6, 2006)

but it says package not available


----------



## JGuru (Aug 6, 2006)

*Getting the Restricted Formats in Ubuntu*:

@Desmataks,  *Ubuntu 6.06 CD comes with limited software. Only the Open-source  ones.
 So you can't play MP3, VCD/DVD etc., To be able to play them you must update Synaptic (Restricted Formats).*
 Open the Terminal Window & type:

 $ *gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic*

  This opens up the Synaptic Package Manager, used to install, remove packges in Ubuntu.
  Here is the procedure go to the menu 'Settings'->"Repositories' (Press Enter)
  This will bring you the 'Software Preferences' dialog.
  *img340.imageshack.us/img340/3010/softwarepreferencesas7.th.png

  In the 'Installation Media' tab under 'Channels' , select all  (Check the checkboxes) - 
  * *Ubuntu 6.06 LTS* (Binary) Officially supported Restricted Copyright
  * *Ubuntu 6.06 LTS* (Source) Officially supported Restricted Copyright
  * *Ubuntu 6.06 LTS* (Binary) Community maintained (Universe)
  * *Ubuntu 6.06 LTS* (Source) Community maintained (Universe)
  * *Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Security Updates* (Binary) Officially supported Restricted 
  * *Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Security Updates* (Source) Officially supported Restricted Copyright
 Now click on the 'Add' button.
  This brings you the 'Add Channel' dialog:
  *img340.imageshack.us/img340/7670/addchannelvq9.th.png

   Under 'Components' select all - Officially supported, Restricted Copyright, 
   Community maintained (Universe), Non-free (Multiverse)
   Now click on the 'Add' button & click on the 'Close' button.
   Now you will see a dialog 'Information' , saying 'The repository information has
  changed.You have to click on the 'Reload' button for the changes to take effect'.
   Now click on 'Reload' button or from the menu 'Edit'->'Reload Package Information'
  Now Synaptic Package Manager connects to the Net & downloads the Package
  information. 
  *img340.imageshack.us/img340/1420/downloadpackageinformationmj8.th.png

  After the download is complete you can install packages to play MP3, VCD/DVD,
   DVD Authoring software, Audio editing etc.,
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/3952/9192tt5.th.png


----------



## arunks (Aug 6, 2006)

what is default root user password in ubuntu


----------



## mehulved (Aug 6, 2006)

use sudo instead of root user. sudo and gksudo asks for your own password. no need for root password.


----------



## arunks (Aug 8, 2006)

but when i download and install the packages from this synaptic package manager...then where are their setup dumps are stored..
because when i install linux again then i dont want to download these again..

so tell me how to save downloaded package..i hope u can understand my query..


----------



## JGuru (Aug 8, 2006)

The packages that are downloaded are cached (stored in a folder) internally. 
 And they are installed from there.Click on 'File System' on the left in Nautilus
 (File Browser). This will show the foders 'bin', 'boot', 'cdrom', 'dev' etc.,
 The folder where they are stored are:
*'/var/cache/apt/archives'*. Remember every package you install has some dependency,
 that is it needs some packages to be installed first before the package can be 
 installed!! Also open Synaptic Package Manager, from the menu 'Settings'->'Preferences'. 
This will open up the 'Preferences' dialog.Click on the tab 'Files' ,
 under 'Temporary Files' select the option 'Leave all downloaded packages in cache'
 Click on 'OK' button. After you have installed the packages you need the, go to the
 folder '/var/cache/apt/archives'. It will contain lots of packages. Burn them to a CD(s).
 Remember these packages are compatible with the version of Ubuntu you have installed!!
 Use *gnomebaker*, the CD/DVD burning software & burn them to CD/DVD. If you haven't
 installed gnomebaker, then install it. It's a good CD/DVD burning software.


----------



## arunks (Aug 8, 2006)

thanx jguru

can u also tell me to get vista theme in ubutu

one thing more

i get this error when i run 3ddesktop

why is it so and how to correct it

aks@aks:~$ 3ddesk
Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
Could not find server.
Try starting manually (3ddeskd)


i m using intel d101 with ati x200 radean chipset

hey jguru plz reply


----------



## JGuru (Aug 8, 2006)

Get the Themes for GNOME from *www.gnome-look.org/.
 Click on the 'most downloads'. Choose the Theme you like. Regarding installation, 
 I'll tell you in the evening.I'm in Office, got work now!! 
 Regarding 3D desktop, you have to install the drivers for ATI GC & Intel chipset
 & configure them!! I'll send a PM to you in the evening.


----------



## arunks (Aug 8, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> Get the Themes for GNOME from *www.gnome-look.org/.
> Click on the 'most downloads'. Choose the Theme you like. Regarding installation,
> I'll tell you in the evening.I'm in Office, got work now!!
> Regarding 3D desktop, you have to install the drivers for ATI GC & Intel chipset
> & configure them!! I'll send a PM to you in the evening.



thanx ..do send afterwards i will wait..


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey dont take pains downloading themes manually

run

sudo apt-get install art-manager (or maybe artmanager)

it'll preview all available themes and you can install it via there! A visual theme collector!


----------



## JGuru (Aug 9, 2006)

There's no such thing called 'art-manager' in Ubuntu!! @Venom if you don't know
 better keep quiet. Don't give wrong answers!!


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

JGuru, cared to open Synaptic? Am sorry if the art-manager was a wrong thing, thats the name of the app I got.

The actual name I now remember is,
sudo apt-get install gnome-art

Ok, I shall keep quiet JGuru, thanks for that.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 10, 2006)

@Venom, Please double-check your answers before you post. That applies to all 
 including me. Wrong answers if given will lead to confusion & loss of trust.
 Earn a good name & keep it that way. People should appreciate & respect you. 
 That's more important. I hope you understand what I mean. I'm giving this advice
 for your welfare & well-being. Take it in the right spirit.


----------



## arunks (Aug 10, 2006)

thanx jguru again for pm.i will try it


----------



## shaunak (Oct 3, 2006)

@kalpik from where did you get your vista theme. can you post the links please?

And can this post be made sticky?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 3, 2006)

I think its the same theme, which JGuru posted here  

And Yes! This topic deserves to be Sticky


----------



## JGuru (Oct 3, 2006)

@Shaunak, @Vishal is right. You will get the *GNOME Vista* theme automatically
 if you install XGL/AIGLX. You can also install *GNOME Vista* theme only without XGL/AIGLX.


----------



## niks999 (Oct 3, 2006)

oh man !!!!
A Bulky post!
Nice one dude!!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 7, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> My Vista theme
> 
> *img121.imageshack.us/img121/1130/screenshotpx4.th.png


  I am using VIA K8M800 onboard graphics will I be able to install it and my ubuntu is 64 bit

Plz explain in detail


----------



## JGuru (Oct 7, 2006)

@Nishant, Your VIA K8M800 onboard graphics isn't supported by *Beryl*. You need a
 good NVidia Graphics card (ATI Radeon gives more problems!!). Anyway you can
 install the *GNOME Vista* theme in your 64-bit Ubuntu.

*NOTE :  Beryl is a fork of XGL*

*Here the procedure for installing the GNOME Vista Theme in Ubuntu*:

 First download the *GNOME Vista* theme from here ( File size 2.2 MB)

 Right-click on the *gnomevista.tar.bz2*, choose "Open with Archive Manager",
 Now click on the 'Extract' button. A dialog by name 'Extract' pops up.  Click on 'Extract'
 Now close the 'Archive Manager'. A directory by name *Gnome-Vista* is created
 in the same directory. Now open the Terminal Window & type :

 $ *cd Gnome-Vista*
    Or where ever you have extracted the file , cd <directory path>
 $ *sudo mv glass-icons /usr/share/icons*

 $ *sudo mv LiNsta2 /usr/share/themes*

 $ *sudo mv Almon-dark-blue.wsz /usr/share/xmms/skins*

  Now from the menu , go to 'System' -> 'Preferences'-> 'Themes' or type:

 $ *gnome-theme-manager*

   This opens the *Theme Preferences* dialog.
   Now choose any Theme from the list, click on 'Theme Details' button. In the *Theme Details*
 dialog, click on the tab 'Controls'. Scroll down a bit & select 'LiNsta2', now click
 on the tab 'Window Border', select 'LiNsta2'.  Now click on the tab 'Icons'. Select
 'Glass-Icons'. Click on 'Close' button. Now Your *GNOME Vista* theme is configured
 & you can see the theme for yourself!!

 Now we need to configure the skin of XMMS player. Install XMMS player in case you haven't installed it.

$ *sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-skins*

 Wait until the installation is complete. 

$ *xmms*

 Right-click on the XMMS player, 'Options'->'Skin Selector' ->'Almond Dark Blue'.

 Also change the 'Ubuntu' wallpaper to 'rotterdam_vista.jpg'.  From the Ubuntu Desktop,
 right-click ,select 'Change Desktop Background' . In the *Desktop Background Preferences* dialog
 click on 'Add Wallpaper' & select 'rotterdam_vista.jpg' Click on 'Finish'.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2006)

@JGurugreat guide
but unusable to me
as i dunno hav a gfx card


----------



## JGuru (Oct 7, 2006)

@Gary, you don't need a GFX card for installing *GNOME Vista* Theme!!!
 Just follow my instructions. It will work.  GFX card is needed for 3D desktop (*Beryl*) only.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2006)

ok
but these are for ubuntu will it work in fc5??


----------



## JGuru (Oct 7, 2006)

@Gary, *GNOME Vista* will work in any distro running GNOME!!!

*Installing GNOME Vista theme in Fedora, Suse or other Non-Debian Linux distros*:

 If you use distros that are not based on Debian. Then you need to Open the Terminal Window & login as root:

 $ *su -*
 (Enter password)
 Instead of 'sudo mv' use 'mv', Since you are logged in as 'root' in Terminal Window!!
 For eg., 
 # *cd Gnome-Vista*
   or cd <path where you have stored GNOME-Vista theme>.

 # *mv glass-icons /usr/share/icons*

  # *mv LiNsta2 /usr/share/themes*

  # *mv Almond-dark-blue.wsz /usr/share/xmms/skins*

   # *exit*
     (Logout)

  & so on.
  Use the Theme Manager that comes with Fedora 5 or Suse Linux to make the changes.
  In the 'Controls' tab select 'LiNsta2', 'Window Manager' tab select 'LiNsta2',
   In the 'Icons' tab select 'Glass-Icons'. Click on 'OK'. That's all!!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 8, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Hey dont take pains downloading themes manually
> 
> run
> 
> ...


 @JGuru:
infact ubuntu/debian got this package called "gnome-art" which fetches all themes from sites like gnome-look.org etc.*Venom* is right.Desktop>Preferences> menu in ubuntu showed art manager item.dont fire n00b...he posted that bcoz he is sure...
so the new command will be:

```
sudo apt-get install gnome-art
```
may be jguru should check his /etc/apt/sources.list
BTW my dapper sources.list FYI:

```
prakash@etch:~$ cat /mnt/dapper/etc/apt/sources.list

deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531.2)]/ dapper main restricted
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-proposed main restricted universe multiverse

#Unofficial
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
#
# gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
# gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -

# Penguin Liberation Front (packages)
deb *packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
# Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
deb *wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main

deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
prakash@etch:~$
```


----------



## mehulved (Oct 8, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> <snip>.dont fire n00b...</snip>


Noob? Really. Venom isn't a noob. Anyways whatever it was it has been taken care of.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Noob? Really. Venom isn't a noob. Anyways whatever it was it has been taken care of.


but me is a total n00b in front of u guys


----------



## JGuru (Oct 8, 2006)

@Prakash, I know that gnome-art package in Debian & Ubuntu.
 I tried that also. The problem with 'gnome-art' is that you can't have a Unified theme!!
 Suppose you want to install a Mac theme. 'gnome-art' offers themes separately for
 'Window Borders' , 'Application Icons' etc., & You don't get a Mac theme in totality!!
 See my reply for *Installing themes in Ubuntu*, click here
 I have already mentioned *gnome-art* package!!!


----------



## red_hat (Oct 11, 2006)

@JGuru :nice efforts for compilation .
Its really very helpfull for noobs as well as any linux user


----------



## subratabera (Nov 19, 2006)

How about updating this thread....


----------



## JGuru (Nov 19, 2006)

@Subratabera, Yeah sure. I'll update it when have more time. Right now it's too tight,
 not getting much free time. I'll definitely update it.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 19, 2006)

hi jGuru how to enable desktop applet in gnome?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> hi jGuru how to enable desktop applet in gnome?


what was dat>?do u mean deskbar applet..
btw posting my new /etc/apt/sources.list contains most external plugins

```
###gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
###gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -



## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked.   
## Use the following sources.list at your own risk.

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
##deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
##deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse

##### MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES#####
##(produced after the final release)
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
##deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse

##### UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES #####
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
##deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse

##### BACKPORTS REPOSITORY #####
##(Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
##deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
                                                                                                                                                                          

## PLF
### Please report any bug on *launchpad.net/products/plf/+bugs
deb *packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
# deb-src *packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free


## Fonts
deb *www.elisanet.fi/mlind/ubuntu edgy fonts

##### ntfs-3g #####

## Brasero (*mrpouit.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy-pouit/extra/)
deb *mrpouit.tuxfamily.org edgy-pouit extra

## Seveas
# deb *seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas all
# Sevea’s Repository (Multimedia Packages)


deb *seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas extras seveas-meta custom

deb *www.rarewares.org/debian/packages/unstable/ ./

deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main

deb *3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy 3v1n0

deb *repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse

# Morgoth backports
deb *morgoth.free.fr/ubuntu edgy-backports main


# debian.wgdd.de Ubuntu Repository (GPG key: E394D996)
deb *debian.wgdd.de/ubuntu dapper universe

# Wine
deb *wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main

# Linux2Go Ubuntu Packages (GPG key: E8BDA4E3)
deb *www.linux2go.dk/ubuntu edgy main

deb *ubuntu.systemadministrator.org edgy all

deb *getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free

deb *flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main-all
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

I need a good program for Ubuntu that helps in understanding and designing electronic circuits, diodes et all. Any such?

@Desi-Tek.com = You mean gDesklet items? its in App~ > Access~ > gDesklets


----------



## JGuru (Nov 20, 2006)

@Prakash, Thanks for that update for *Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft*.
 @QwertyManiac, There are lot of software package related to 'Electronics' in the *Electronics (Universe)* & *Electronics (multiverse)* section in the Synaptic Package Manager.

  Packages like:

*avrp* - Programmer for Atmel AVR microcontrollers
*geda* - GNU EDA -- Electronics design software
*gnucap* - GNU Circuit Analysis package
*gnusim8085* - Graphical Intel 8085 simulator, assembler and debugger
*klogic* - digital circuit editor and simulator for KDE
*ksimus* - KDE tool for simulating electrical circuits
*nitpic* - Simulator for the Microchip PIC16C84 microcontroller
*odyssey* - PIC microcontroller programming application
*xcircuit* - Draw circuit schematics or almost anything

  And plenty more!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2006)

Thats a quite nice list JGuru, thanks a lot.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Qwerty, You are welcome.
 @Desi-Tek, What Desktop Applets do you need?


----------



## mediator (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats a nice list of electronics packages @Jguru!


----------



## caleb (Nov 24, 2006)

WOW...I see that u posted this a long time ago but I just saw it today...very impressive & exhaustive list...I just got ahold of ubuntu, so I'll be loading it @ 1pm today...so if u can answer the following ? b4 that I'd b greatfyl: can i load ubuntu on an external hdd & still run it smoothly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 24, 2006)

@Mediator, Thanks for the appreciation. Ubuntu packs 3 DVDS of packages in it's repository!!!
 That's more than enough for any Linux enthusiast.

  @Caleb, Loading Ubuntu from a external HD is possible. Go to BIOS , *change the first Boot device as "USB"*. 
 Save the changes. Since you have a NVidia GC, better boot Ubuntu in *Safe Graphics Mode*.
  Why you want to have Ubuntu installed in external HD? I think you definitely have some space left
  in 160 GB SATA HD. Have atleast 10 GB of unpartitioned space, while partitoning in Ubuntu, 
  select the option 2 *Use the largest continuous free space*. Ubuntu will allocate space 
  automatically. Or you can also manually allocate space. Allocate 8 GB for root ('/') & 1.5 GB for swap.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 6, 2006)

@Prakash: Can i use your second sources.list for my Dapper drake 64bit. Are the repositery addresses same for 64 bit and 32 bit?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 6, 2006)

@baccilus use sourco-matic that I have posted in the guides to different distros and you will get the required repos for your sources.list.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 6, 2006)

@JGuru thanx for such a huge list. i think it is more than enough for me 
can u pls post some more stuff for tweaking and cusomizing ubuntu?

Thanx and Regards,
Dheeraj


----------

